# Trailer question . Thinking of 6x10 enclosed



## ARMYPLUMBER (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey guys been plumber for 8 years now and have my own business. I work for the military as a plumbing and heating tech. I do run my business after hours and im looking at a 6x10. I know pipe comes 12 feet but most of my calls are quick jobs and i want to be able to hook up and go.

Im wondering what size trailers you guys run ?

Reason for 6x10 is the trailer needs about 17 feet of room with barn doors. I figured the 10 foot would be easy to move around and i could have a pipe rack inside on the left with pipe on the truck. If i have any big jobs the v nose front is 12'4" so i could cary 12ft pipe in the center and drywall if needed.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Just get a work truck. The trailer is going to be a PIA.


----------



## ARMYPLUMBER (Jan 24, 2012)

i already have 5 vehicles i have a 06 2500HD that i use and im tired of wasting time loading unloading. I am in the military and deploy and would like to just hook and go.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a 6 by 12 regular front. Single beefed up axle with bigger rims and breaks. Only carries the jetter for now.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I use a trailer for my cart Jetter as well as some larger things that aren't a good fit in the or pickups such as a generator and air compressor. 

Is having a trailer handy?

Absolutely, I love it

Is parking a pain in the ass?

Don't know about your location but something as simple as grabbing lunch in a downtown area is out of the question. Parking at some customers homes becomes limited and you are always worrying about employees hitting stuff with it. 

Enclosed trailers do seen to be a good investment though. Not a lot of up keep compared to a vehicle and they hold their value pretty well.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

A 10' or 12' box truck wouldn't work? They're easier to move around than towing a trailer.


----------



## ARMYPLUMBER (Jan 24, 2012)

I was looking at a 10 foot style box truck but the insurance safety and emissions testing and plates alone are $180 a year adds up to alot of over head and with the military i deploy and this thing would sit around alot.

Im pretty sold on the trailer just debating on size wanted to hear what everyone was using for plumbing doing service and small renos


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> I use a trailer for my cart Jetter as well as some larger things that aren't a good fit in the or pickups such as a generator and air compressor.
> 
> Is having a trailer handy?
> 
> ...


^^^BINGO! 
I roll a 7x14' V-nose full time and pull it with a long bed f250 extended cab diesel. I love having everything I need on every job, it's hook and go. Insurance is $24/year and registration is like $70 for 4 years I believe.
Parking with any trailer behind you can be a P.I.T.A so I said eff if and opted for the bigger unit. I have a dual axle trailer and wouldn't have if any other way, smooth ride and heavier weight rating. But the cons are big....I can't always park in front of house I'm working on, sometimes I have to park as much as 50 yards away, but a short walk beats a 45 min drive to go get a piece of equipment I need last minute.
It's just all depends on what kind of service work you do, i.e. drain cleaning, water heater installs. Don't just look to what your doing now, think future growth and then ask will you you outgrow a smaller unit.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Seems to be a lot of debate on here about truck vs. trailer. Search trailer and see the discussions that have come up over the last few years. The majority here seems to favor truck, namely box van. I guess it depends on what you are doing and what will work for you. 

I have never worked out of a trailer. To me it seems like a pain. I work in the city of Minneapolis a lot and it would be difficult if not impossible to get around. Heck it's hard enough with my F350 with a contractor's cap. In terms of room 6x10 is probably the smallest to work out of, no matter if your talking trailer or box van. You need at least 10' for pipe.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I drag a trailer and though it comes with it's unhandy points such as parking in some resi areas, or circling the block to get the side door facing the customer house it's been the best thing for me. Huge amount of stock as well as carrying drain equipment, tools, and plumbing supply's. Mine is a single axle but I recommend a double for a smoother ride. You'll find it helps to keep drain machines strapped down, and good supply sheves that won't open up and dump out on the floor when you hit those irritating road bumps. When I started pulling a trailer I was the only one in town. Now over a few years I see at least 3 other plumbing company's have started using them as well as electricians etc. Lots of room and I still fit under low hanging trees.
Edit: I drive a f350 power stroke w/12 foot Stahl box. I rarely find myself short on tools or supplies. I never unhook.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

If you are stuck on a trailer I would consider a goose neck type over a bumper hitch. You can back them a lot easier and a enclosed would have room over the tongue for storage.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Then what about pipe racks for piping and ladders,etc. Goosenecks and pipe racks don't gel too well together. We are not pulling 20 or 30ft. trailers. That would be unrealistic in most of our daily uses. 
Goosenecks are awesome no doubt, but not for every application. And if driving a pickup may as well have a utility bed (with racks) to quadruple the storage with no extra effort. If using the trailer to haul and store material out to a job sight then absolutely a gooseneck is reasonable. But for resi work zipping around neighborhoods and not block the neighbors driveway a 10 or 12 ft. W/tongue hitch onto a utility truck is more the ticket.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Epox said:


> Then what about pipe racks for piping and ladders,etc. Goosenecks and pipe racks don't gel too well together. We are not pulling 20 or 30ft. trailers. That would be unrealistic in most of our daily uses. Goosenecks are awesome no doubt, but not for every application. And if driving a pickup may as well have a utility bed (with racks) to quadruple the storage with no extra effort. If using the trailer to haul and store material out to a job sight then absolutely a gooseneck is reasonable. But for resi work zipping around neighborhoods and not block the neighbors driveway a 10 or 12 ft. W/tongue hitch onto a utility truck is more the ticket.


if you are dragging a trailer you can keep 10 feet material in a I closed 12to 16 feet gooseneck. They are easy to back into tight driveways and they would be the best choice of trailers. The original post was trying to figure how to use a truck not a utility bed with racks. I do agree a utility bed truck is probably the best maybe a enclosed bed topper.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Fair enough. Each to their own. I carry too much pipe full time to be cutting pipe in half in order to have it on board. Not something I care to do. Then again this is what I do all day everyday.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have always thought dressing a trailer up as some sort of "mobile shop" would be cool to see and very convenient as well.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Add a backup camera to your truck. It will make the hookup a lot faster and easier.


----------



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

I work out of a 6x10, it's doable, but I would recommend a 12' instead.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I just bought a 6x12 and its been a real blessing lately. yes hauling it is a little more work but the available space and ability to haul a whole house worth of fixtures is a huge plus. and having them a foot off the ground is a little easier than a box truck...


----------



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

The other benefit is leaving your apprentice with the tools, to go get parts.


----------

